
San Francisco gym owners livid after discovering gov gyms have opened for months - mrfusion
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/san-francisco-gym-owners-livid-after-discovering-gyms-in-government-buildings-have-been-opened-for-months
======
just-juan-post
There is no science in these decisions they are purely political at this
point.

This virus never was as bad as people thought it would be but governors are
unable to admit that because to admit that would be to admit they ruined lives
for no reason.

Slow openings will continue because governors want to get re-elected, not
because they care about your health.

